# Great Train Expo Feb 27, 28th



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Is anyone going to either the show in Daly City, CA or Kansas City, MO? 

If so could you please see if you can find someone from Great Train Expo and ask if they are coming to Portland OR in March. 

We have not been able to contact them by phone or e-mail and we are supposed to have our modular layout at the show. but it is not on the Portland Expo Center Calendar...and we are becoming concerned. 


Thanks a lot. much appreciated, 

Nick Kelsey, Rose City Garden Railway Society


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Train Expo is not sending info about the shows until about two weeks before the event. Keep looking at their website for info about your show. It will show up and give you the floor plan and exhibitor list. They work very hard to make sure that when they have finalized the information it will be accurate. If you're application has been approved there will be a place for you. 

We've been setting up at the So. Cal shows and have learned to be patient about the final plan.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

We have been there several times before, but communication is lacking this time.....We contacted the Portland Expo Center and they stated that there has been some "clerical matters" that need to be resolved and they hope the show will be taking place...


----------

